# Sunday morning pond hunt



## cradams10 (Nov 23, 2015)

Got 4, 3 for 3 on a group of 8 mallards (unexpected since I haven't picked up my gun since spring dove). One had interesting marks, hen size, but had drake and hen markings?


----------



## 10gaMafia (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like a black duck-mallard hybrid.  I shot one of those in Cherokee co a few years back.  Most on here will say it is a tammie-mallard hybrid.  Either way, cool bird.  You going to mount it?


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 23, 2015)

That was sort of why I posted. Wanted to see if this was a normal occurrence


----------



## andyparm (Nov 23, 2015)

Could be off base, but it looks like he could be a mallard gadwall cross. It also could just be a really young mallard...


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 23, 2015)

looks like a bird that hasn't finished molting i may have a couple of birds that look similar to that in the freezer will check in a little bit.


----------



## jritchey65 (Nov 23, 2015)

looks to be just an immature drake that hasn't fully plumed yet.

But...it looks to me like it has more of an orange colered bill, which would mean hen usually because drake a greenish tint to their bills.  so for a total opposite answer, this could be a very old hen.  Ive heard of old hens taking on characteristics of the male when they get older.  Also, can't tell if it has curls or not in the pics from my phone but hens don't have curls. 

And it's definitely not a black because they don't have any white on the speculum.


----------



## jawja7 (Nov 23, 2015)

Mount it! I shot one a couple of years ago and didn't mount it. Did some research on it and found that the species is around NY. Rare bird. Still kicking myself for not mounting it. Google search it. If I find the link to it I'll copy and paste here.


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 23, 2015)

So is this for real? I didn't expect it to be anything rare...


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm guessing this is what you saw. http://10000birds.com/hybrid-mallards.htm Pretty sure mine is a mallard black hybrid. Not so sure about the rarity


----------



## jawja7 (Nov 23, 2015)

http://10000birds.com/hybrid-mallards.htmhttp://www.birds.cornell.edu/crows/domducks.htm


----------



## jawja7 (Nov 23, 2015)

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/crows/domducks.htm

This isn't the one I was looking for but its close. The article I found before said that there was around 15,000 around NY and they migrated the Atlantic Flyway, to the best of my memory.  American x black duck mallard. Either way it's a duck you don't shoot in Georgia every day and would make a pretty cool mount. Like I said I kick myself for not mounting mine. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Uptonongood (Nov 24, 2015)

When I first looked at the photos I thought it was just a young drake not plummed out.  The more I look at it, the more I'm leaning toward black x mallard cross.  Plus, it is really getting late in the year for a not better plummed drake.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Nov 24, 2015)

Bill and feathers right behind bill make me think it is NOT an immature drake.  Definitely one of a kind.


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 24, 2015)

So is the consensus that this is a bird I should keep for the wall? I'm receiving a lot of guesses from extremely old hen with no estrogen left, to gadwall/mallard hybrid...


----------



## tebigcountry (Nov 24, 2015)

Sweet looking bird any way you look at it......congrats!


----------



## 10gaMafia (Nov 24, 2015)

I would....


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 24, 2015)

Contacted DNR, they're looking for someone who can help me ID it. I'll update when I get an answer


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks like the bird is headed to the wall... more info to come

"Very interesting and intriguing bird.  My guess is a very late molting male.  Vermiculated scapulars only occur on males, so I believe that this bird is a male.  The white stripe on the wing above the speculum (the iridescent blue area) generally only extends beyond the blue in females; however, my reference books indicate that 2-3% of males can have white edging that extends towards the body beyond the speculum.  The bill color is still a bit puzzling.  I have also sent your photos to Dr. Mike Chamberlain at UGA to see what his thoughts are."


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 24, 2015)

Seems the balck duck mallard hybrid is becoming more common.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Nov 24, 2015)

not sure if this helps but this is a drake mallard i got for training back in late august early sept. i have used this bird for training since friday so not the best shape. you can't tell from the pic but the head does have a little green in it and looking at the belly and neck area starting to get that brown that the drake mallards have.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lets not throw Bruce Jenner out the equation.......


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 25, 2015)

It was named Caitlyn before I left the blind


----------



## bander_TC50 (Nov 26, 2015)

cradams10 said:


> It was named Caitlyn before I left the blind



i just spit coffee all over my computer....


----------



## cradams10 (Nov 26, 2015)

bander_TC50 said:


> i just spit coffee all over my computer....



Ha! Glad it got some laughs


----------

